# Palm Beach cycle chair



## bikebozo (Feb 8, 2019)

Just got back from upper massachusetts ,with the rare cycle chair


----------



## rusty_apache (Feb 9, 2019)

Nice find!
Here’s a predecessor from 1870 England made by John Ward to the queen and royal family.


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 9, 2019)

Thank You to Jesse !for his research


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 9, 2019)

Very nice Walter!  Wicker is an amazing material.  It is the best value in coffins for anyone who is interested.  As a kid growing up in the antiques business, I remember going to numerous estate auctions and there would be a wicker coffin that was auctioned-off.  Apparently door to door salesmen would sell them.  When the buyer met his/her passing, often family members were too embarrassed and would ignore the awaiting wicker coffin, hence a new shiny walnut or mahogany wood vessel was purchased.  Even today, wicker is the bargain in funerary internment.  I am thinking about adding one to my closet or attic for future use; will my children ignore my purchase?
https://www.cradletogravewillowcoffins.co.uk/willow-coffins/
They are even a better value if you search the inter-webs.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 9, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Very nice Walter!  Wicker is an amazing material.  It is the best value in coffins for anyone who is interested.  As a kid growing up in the antiques business, I remember going to numerous estate auctions and there would be a wicker coffin that was auctioned-off.  Apparently door to door salesmen would sell them.  When the buyer met his/her passing, often family members were too embarrassed and would ignore the awaiting wicker coffin, hence a new shiny walnut or mahogany wood vessel was purchased.  Even today, wicker is the bargain in funerary internment.  I am thinking about adding one to my closet or attic for future use; will my children ignore my purchase?
> https://www.cradletogravewillowcoffins.co.uk/willow-coffins/
> They are even a better value if you search the inter-webs.



You're right @New Mexico Brant , they are increasingly popular over here, especially when combined with woodland burial sites. It's so expensive to die over here!
So I take it that these "rickshaws/trishaws" were extensively used at Palm Beach resort hotels?


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## PGM21 (Nov 19, 2020)

bikebozo said:


> Just got back from upper massachusetts ,with the rare cycle chair
> 
> View attachment 945426
> 
> ...





bikebozo said:


> Just got back from upper massachusetts ,with the rare cycle chair
> 
> View attachment 945426
> 
> ...


----------



## PGM21 (Nov 19, 2020)

BikeBozo, Looking to source one of these chair cycles myself.  I live in the West Palm area and have been researching the early 1900's lifestyle of Palm Beachers.  Seems as if these chairs were the transportation method for most folks.  Any advice on tracking one down would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 20, 2020)

I know of 3 , I was offered 17,000 to find one , I sold mine for 5,500 I think , also payed 680.00 in auction for mine , it is very rare to find an authentic example , I searched about 45 years until I found one for sale , I first saw one in a garage in Palm Beach ,when I was building a pool , on the beach in 1974 , good luck , there are a few people looking for an original ,


----------



## PGM21 (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks Bikebozo.  I din't realize they were so expensive.


----------

